# Can you catch pompano at night?



## sabinelakehustler

Do pompano bite at night? Can I put rods out at night on the beach??


----------



## naclh2oDave

You can put rods out at night. I always stop fishing at dark because the pompano turn off and the catfish turn on. It is possible to catch pompano at night but extremely less likely since they tend to hunt by sight rather than by scent, such as catfish. So most likely you will catch a lifetime's supply of catfish and probably no pompano.


----------



## Chris V

It gets very slow after dark, but I have caught several pompano at night. I almost never try to anymore because of catfish and stingrays.


----------

